# CAR SHOW & CONCERT IN NEW MEXICO ∙



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin: Is there going to be a hop homie?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 6 2007, 12:56 AM~7416988
> *uffin:  Is there going to be a hop homie?
> *


NO, THERE NOT GOING TO BE A HOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you know were I can get he pre registration forms?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

That'z what'z up!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

wish I could be there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Are there going to be any cars from Grants in this one?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 8 2007, 04:36 AM~7434768
> *Are there going to be any cars from Grants in this one?
> *


I'M NOT TO SURE!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

will be there!!!
how can i pre register????


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ill put that on the calender.Hopefully I can make it.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NICEEE SEE YOU THERE .


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 8 2007, 11:46 PM~7442259
> *NICEEE SEE YOU THERE .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 9 2007, 03:21 PM~7446122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GoldRider (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NEW PAGE :nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

i'll be there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

Any other shows in New Mexico??????????


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Mar 28 2007, 08:42 AM~7568335
> *Any other shows in New Mexico??????????
> *


I THINK THERE MAYBE A COUPLE OF MORE SHOWS, IF I GET THE INFO I'LL POST IT UP.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2007, 10:45 AM~7569132
> *I THINK THERE MAYBE A COUPLE OF MORE SHOWS, IF I GET THE INFO I'LL POST IT UP.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL SOMEONE OVER THERE AND NO HAS RESPONDED TO ME SO I GUESS YOU GUYS DONT WANT ME TO GO 

LMAO


ANYWAY PLEASE HAVE SOMEONE CALL ME YES




> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 6 2007, 11:25 AM~7419594
> *NO, THERE NOT GOING TO BE A HOP!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 2 2007, 10:27 AM~7601706
> *I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL SOMEONE OVER THERE AND NO HAS RESPONDED TO ME SO I GUESS YOU GUYS DONT WANT ME TO GO
> 
> LMAO
> ...


I'LL HAVE SOME ONE CALL YOU.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T T T *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 6 2007, 08:01 AM~7630441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I WILL BE WORKING SERCURITY AT THE DOOR...I ONLY "FRISK" FEMALES NOT TORTA'Z! LOL BWHAHAHAHHAH...*


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 6 2007, 09:06 AM~7630465
> *I WILL BE WORKING SERCURITY AT THE DOOR...I ONLY "FRISK" FEMALES NOT TORTA'Z! LOL BWHAHAHAHHAH...
> *



*DaMn bRO yOu AnD ThEm TORTAS.....* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 6 2007, 08:06 AM~7630465
> *I WILL BE WORKING SERCURITY AT THE DOOR...I ONLY "FRISK" FEMALES NOT TORTA'Z! LOL BWHAHAHAHHAH...
> *






> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 6 2007, 10:31 AM~7631358
> *DaMn bRO yOu AnD ThEm TORTAS..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 09:32 AM~7637433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T T T* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Has the artist for the concert been mentioned? Just curious.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Apr 21 2007, 04:23 AM~7741201
> *Has the artist for the concert been mentioned?  Just curious.
> *


SOON AS I GET THE NEW FLYER I'LL POST IT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Apr 21 2007, 04:23 AM~7741201
> *Has the artist for the concert been mentioned?  Just curious.
> *



*DO OR DIE
MARIACHI 2N1
STRAPPED UP CREW
PRIMO
DOLL-E GIRL
MISTER ONE
LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN
NINO BROWN
LIL CASANOVA
CLIKA ONE*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*TICKETS GO ON SALE FRIDAY MAY 11TH AT WWW.GETTIX.NET *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds good. I gotta get my registration in.  See you guys then.


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO REP THAT BIG BAD USO AT THE SHOW. uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Apr 27 2007, 07:47 PM~7788886
> *Sounds good.  I gotta get my registration in.   See you guys then.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.abqcarshow.com/

*BOOTH INFORMATION*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/booth-information.pdf

*REGISTRATION FORM*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/registration-form.pdf

*TICKETS 4 THE SHOW*

http://gettix.net/newmexico/?event_id=1870


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 2 2007, 06:47 PM~7822568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GoldRider (Mar 31, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.abqcarshow.com/

*BOOTH INFORMATION*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/booth-information.pdf

*REGISTRATION FORM*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/registration-form.pdf

*TICKETS 4 THE SHOW*

http://gettix.net/newmexico/?event_id=1870


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Looking forward to kicking it will all the new mexico homies in august........ uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 9 2007, 11:04 AM~7867379
> *Looking forward to kicking it will all the new mexico homies in august........ uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.abqcarshow.com/

*BOOTH INFORMATION*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/booth-information.pdf

*REGISTRATION FORM*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/registration-form.pdf

*TICKETS 4 THE SHOW*

http://gettix.net/newmexico/?event_id=1870


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.abqcarshow.com/

*BOOTH INFORMATION*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/booth-information.pdf

*REGISTRATION FORM*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/registration-form.pdf

*TICKETS 4 THE SHOW*

http://gettix.net/newmexico/?event_id=1870


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.abqcarshow.com/

*BOOTH INFORMATION*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/booth-information.pdf

*REGISTRATION FORM*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/registration-form.pdf

*TICKETS 4 THE SHOW*

http://gettix.net/newmexico/?event_id=1870


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

uffin: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :roflmao: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 25 2007, 10:15 PM~7981242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Big ''M'' will be in the HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@May 30 2007, 08:07 AM~8006586
> *Big ''M'' will be in the HOUSE!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM505_@Jun 1 2007, 08:08 AM~8022045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LO RIDE (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8026368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any pre reg?????????


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 08:09 PM~8042249
> *any pre reg?????????
> *


http://www.abqcarshow.com/

*BOOTH INFORMATION*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/booth-information.pdf

*REGISTRATION FORM*

http://www.abqcarshow.com/registration-form.pdf

*TICKETS 4 THE SHOW*

http://gettix.net/newmexico/?event_id=1870


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool hoply i can make it there see wats up in the north cus i never gone to a burque show


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 07:51 PM~8049369
> *cool hoply i can make it there see wats up in the north cus i never gone to a burque show
> *


HOPEFULLY U CAN MAKE IT, IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

TURNED IN OUR APS TODAY UCE WILL BE THERE DEEP TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

how far is albuquerqe from mesa


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jun 6 2007, 05:04 PM~8055421
> *how far is albuquerqe from mesa
> *


I THINK ABOUT 8 HOURS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 6 2007, 07:26 PM~8056247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT FOR NEW MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2007, 10:04 AM~8116358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## KEEPING IT REAL (May 30, 2007)

HI ERIC CONTACT ME FOR PRE-REG INFORMATION MY NUMBER IS 505-907-0431 MISTY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 18 2007, 07:15 PM~8130173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 18 2007, 07:15 PM~8130173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 18 2007, 07:15 PM~8130173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 18 2007, 07:15 PM~8130173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Are Inferno, Game Over, and Turning heads still going to show?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT FOR NUEVO MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

NEW MEXICO TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HEY ERNIE!!! LIKE I TOLD YOU ON SUNDAY WE WILL BE HERE FOR YOUR SHOW. I WILL TRY TO GET SOME OF THE OTHER GUYS FROM UCE TO ROLL IN WITH US. I WISH YOU GUYS ALL THE LUCK ON THIS SHOW. N.M. NEEDS FOR BIG AND GOOD SHOWS. C YA SOON!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

My reg was sent off yesterday. See you guys there.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jul 12 2007, 06:36 AM~8290815
> *My reg was sent off yesterday. See you guys there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8280791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>ALREADY HAVE OVER 150 PRE REGISTERED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Jul 17 2007, 07:23 AM~8326194
> *<span style='color:blue'>ALREADY HAVE OVER 150 PRE REGISTERED  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*LOOK FOR "KJ" CALI SWANGIN COMING TO ALBUQUERQUE , HE WILL BE FILMING THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CAR SHOW & CONCERT AUG. 5TH, WHICH WILL BE FEATURED ON CALI SWANGIN VOLUME #43 *</span>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*LOOK FOR "KJ" CALI SWANGIN COMING TO ALBUQUERQUE , HE WILL BE FILMING THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CAR SHOW & CONCERT AUG. 5TH, WHICH WILL BE FEATURED ON CALI SWANGIN VOLUME #43 *</span>


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I hope I could make to the show!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I think its getting close enought to start a countdown.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jul 19 2007, 09:41 PM~8350614
> *I think its getting close enought to start a countdown.
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

10 days till move in.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jul 26 2007, 06:10 AM~8394479
> *10 days till move in.
> *


THOSE 10 DAYS ARE GOING TO FLY BY!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it an outdoor or indoor show?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jul 28 2007, 12:32 PM~8413942
> *Is it an outdoor or indoor show?
> *


both!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

It's this weekend, Que no?????



































just playin see you guys in line on Sat....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jul 30 2007, 07:30 PM~8430975
> *It's this weekend, Que no?????
> just playin see you guys in line on Sat....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=355080&st=0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=355080&st=0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

